# taste of the wild



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I currently feed TOTW prairie to my crew because Vernon can't have corn/grains and they all do really well on it. Would TOTW be ok to feed an 8 week old spoo?


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

If I remember right, we had Lexi per the breeders instructions, on adult food at that age.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe totw has a puppy version.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry used to eat the puppy version. He was okay on it. But I moved to canine caviar after the the initial bag. Partly as he became a slightly picky eater but largely as its hard to by TOTW where I live 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Vixen said:


> I currently feed TOTW prairie to my crew because Vernon can't have corn/grains and they all do really well on it. Would TOTW be ok to feed an 8 week old spoo?


YIKES! I just re-read this and realized you said 8 weeks, NOT 8 months. Lexi was 8 months old before we switched her off of puppy food.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Taste of the Wild does have a puppy version. What I'd probably do if I were in your situation and you wanted to feed the same food to both dogs is put the adult back on "puppy" food (the biggest difference is the amount of calories, but the puppy food has a slightly different ratio of certain things, namely Calcium and Phosphorous, that are geared toward a growing puppy). 

You will need to decrease your adult dog's food intake if you switch to puppy food until your puppy is older, because of the difference in calorie content.


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

I just.started Max on Taste of the Wild mixed with his Purina and going very slowly. It's puppy and hoping within the next couple of weeks to have him on it completely. He isn't fussy..eats anything.


----------



## Ladydaisyfae (Feb 8, 2013)

*puppy food*

I would ask the vet, but I do think that switching your adult to puppy food is a good option. We're getting a puppy soon and our adult eats TOTW so she will be switching.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I switched the adults back to puppy food when we added a new kid and then when the puppy was old enough everyone switches to the adult food.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I just fed both of my dogs all life stages, I don't do puppy food.


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Like I said, Max isn't a fussy eater..in fact he has the Halo collar on from being neutered and we've received a lot of snow here in N. Michigan. He uses the cone to scoop up snow to eat and also throw snowballs in the air. Lol. Aren't poodles just clowns? He driving us crazy! Lol


----------

